# South Central Missouri - homestead rental



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am remodeling a home that was built in the 1960s. Four bedroom, two bath, screened deck. Central air, baseboard heat and a nice vented Woodstock propane heater in the living room. Two carports, garage/workshop. Outbuildings.

20 acres, mostly forest, small hay meadow. One pond. Raised bed garden.

I currently have a small dairy goat herd on the property, so there's an electric fence that keeps them out of the yard and garden

The property has new permanent fencing on three sides. The fourth side is a dry creek bed, and it would be difficult to permanently fence.

The property is nine miles east of Alton, Missouri, one mile off US 160.

My remodeling will not be finished till the fall. At that time, I'd love to have a long term renter who wants an established homestead type residence, but who isn't interested in buying.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd love to have an established homestead... <sigh>


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pony, if you'd move here, I'll be able to move to my Cabin in the Woods on the property behind this one. 

The goat pens are already built. The garden is planted.

Come on down!

(I'm going to try to post some pics this week.)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

View of Northwest corner of the house


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Two pics if this upload works.
Hay meadow with some of my goats in it.
West end of the garden.


----------



## Bast (Nov 2, 2008)

Now I am intrigued. What will you be renting the property for?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Bast said:


> Now I am intrigued. What will you be renting the property for?


You took the words right out of my mouth. Same question I was thinking as I was reading and looking at the pictures. 
Elaine


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Answering via PM. Sorry it took a while. I didn't see that there were new posts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Demographic info:

Alton, Missouri. 10 miles from the house.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alton,_Missouri

Oregon County, Missouri
http://www.city-data.com/county/Oregon_County-MO.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Sent you a pm


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks beautiful. I'm sure you will find a perfect person!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Interested, how much?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Website with what is now two adjacent properties for rent. The earth bermed house and property could be for sale, too. 

http://quirkygoatfarm.blogspot.com/2013/08/land-and-homes-available-in-south.html


----------



## elevate1 (Sep 6, 2013)

We may be interested so please shoot me a pm with the specifics on rent, average electrical, etc. Thanks
Mike McManus


----------



## elevate1 (Sep 6, 2013)

I had not heard from the second message I sent so I thought I may have done something wrong. I was asking between the two homes for rent the earth one interest me also and maybe the most. What would the asking price be to buy and I know the rental price. Is there any hunting on the property and is it allowed. We are in ND and are fixing to sell our place as we have an offer. We would not be down there until late November or first of December. We are fixer upper people and have owned animals such as goats, pigs, chickens, etc. What animals if any would we be allowed to have? Also what can you tell me about jobs in area and how for is bull shoals lake from there. I will be disabled as I am a veteran from the airforce 47 yrs old with a wife and three children 12/10/7 years old. We home school and are trying to become self sufficient.


Thanks
Mike McManus


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have sent you an email.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have a renter for the earth bermed house who is planning to move here from Florida. *It's the blue house that is still available.*


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The blue house is very close to ready. If you have contacted me about this property, I'll be getting in touch with you.

If others are interested, please send me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Both properties are rented. Thank you for your interest.:benice:


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Good news Alice!


Tim


----------

